# MODS Question



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm not a mean person(maybe a little too curious, sometimes)! "Too curious" means I didn't understand something said in a thread so I've occasionally asked "why" something was said, or done, a certain way(only to understand better, not to belittle!) On this website, 99% of what I post on new threads, or those of others, is to "educate or enlighten"(on rare occasions, to inject a little"clean" humor) others based on maybe 60+ years of fishing-and hunting- experience!(and as you can see, my number of posts and ratings seem to bear out this has been for the most part, well received.
This brings me to point of this thread. Occasionally, I'll go back to see what the answer was on my question to decide if I want to further comment/expound on the thread. Several times over the years, I've found that my post(or in most cases, my "question"), has been deleted(obviously by a moderator) without any contact/PM to me by the Mod as to my reason, or purpose, for asking it-prior to deletion! Now, I know the job of a Mod is not an easy one and sometimes purely "subjective" by that person, but to delete something written by a good/long-standing member!, without a reason(or inquiry) in my opinion is a discourtesy(Yes, I know this is asking a lot-time consideration,etc, but it is, in the very least, annoying!) It seems many of the old-time members post very little(if at all) anymore-perhaps this is the reason??
Merry Christmas and a healthy, happy New Year to all!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

It's a conspiracy CJ.....

SERIOUSLY, no clue what you are talking about...

The only postings I am aware of yours that get deleted are the ones you often make in the Marketplace. Conversation or commentary is not allowed in the Marketplace unless it's specifically regarding the purchase or sale of an item (it's in the rules). As a whole, there are many unrelated comments left in the Marketplace. Most get deleted. There are far too many for us to send explanations why they were deleted.

If you want to buy something and have a question of a seller, then ask. Otherwise save your comments for a private conversation.

I suppose we could ignore them and count them as a "bump"... but then the OP would be upset because their listing got prematurely locked.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Moderation is objective based on the TOS, not subjective as you state. If you feel your post (question's) are being removed without cause, ask yourself before you reply...does it comply with the TOS.
If a member post something that's blatant, totally off topic (hi-jacking) or violates the rules, it'll be removed.
I don't always send a member a reason why their post was removed unless it's over the top. So if that's the subjectivity part you're referring to, I'm guilty.

As long as I've been around as a member and Moderator, I've not noticed you being a problem member. I guess I'll need to pay closer attention in the future...LOL.

Speaking of curiosity, why ask this question today?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

"It's a conspiracy "

Not sure but it has to have something to due with Russian Salad Dressing. 

There are times I feel my posts have been removed. Its ok though.. Probably a reason why. I have to admit, I've seen things for sale in the marketplace that makes me just want to shout out to the buyer as well as the seller. Like the log splitter thats up now.. that is one bad ass splitter.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Dovans said:


> There are times I feel* my posts have been removed*. Its ok though.. *Probably a reason why*.


Same for me!!!I love the site so it's all good.
Fun place to hang out and enjoy all the other people.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The Russian collusion with lettuce needs further investigations...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Especially the"collusion"part!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

KaGee said:


> The Russian collusion with lettuce needs further investigations...


I don't believe it's got anything to do with the Russians or lettuce.

It's got the do with North Korea and that Kimmie Jong Jockitch guy over there.

My legal counsel and supreme investigator, the notorious Mr Saugeye Tom has informed me that he has uncovered a clandestine operation by 'lil Kimmie' and that Kimmie has been manipulating our wonderful site by sneaking around and deleting posts and causing havoc among our members.

But fear not...Lazy 8 and Uncle Shermie have been hired by some 'in the know' members and have plans for that fish head eating scoundrel.

P.S. Mods. ...please feel free to delete this post. We don't want 'rocket man' knowing we are on to him and have made plans for his demise.

Merry Christmas to all...and to all a good night!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> I don't believe it's got anything to do with the Russians or lettuce.
> 
> It's got the do with North Korea and the Kimmie Jong Jockitch guy over there.
> 
> ...


He already knows...but will be silenced


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

S.M.H...again.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> I don't believe it's got anything to do with the Russians or lettuce.
> 
> It's got the do with North Korea and that Kimmie Jong Jockitch guy over there.
> 
> ...


Operation Cheese Head will commence @ dark thirty.....New Years Eve.
ps. wear black
pss. this post will delete by daylight should you all accept


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

What The H?! This wasn.'t a joke!
And I'm not talking abt Marketplace posts!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

And this is why I dont post here any more.

If a member post something that's blatant, *totally off topic (hi-jacking)* or violates the rules, it'll be removed.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

RedJada said:


> And this is why I dont post here any more.
> 
> If a member post something that's blatant, *totally off topic (hi-jacking)* or violates the rules, it'll be removed.


Well, you're posting here...and this statement is far from true...you can go through over half of all posts and see posts that don't pertain to the topic...the mods let stuff slide all the time...I have no problem with it...if they wanna delete something they can delete it...thats their job.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

RedJada said:


> And this is why I dont post here any more.
> 
> If a member post something that's blatant, *totally off topic (hi-jacking)* or violates the rules, it'll be removed.


Did you get your OGF hat for the Christmas exchange?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> Did you get your OGF hat for the Christmas exchange?


hahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Finishing 2017 strong with this one...love it!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> Finishing 2017 strong with this one...love it!


We both have the same little Webber grill. That thing is the best for road tripping.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> I don't believe it's got anything to do with the Russians or lettuce.
> 
> It's got the do with North Korea and that Kimmie Jong Jockitch guy over there.
> 
> ...


Can you try sticking to the OPs original topic please. We don't want this thread getting shut down by Kagee.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Perhaps this is the place, perhaps not... Just wondering, maybe I didn't read the rules good enough. I posted a WTB in the market place and I see today it is locked. 
Is that not allowed?
If it's not, I understand, if it is allowed I don't.
Thanks in advance.
Al


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Can you try sticking to the OPs original topic please. We don't want this thread getting shut down by Kagee.


Will do!



ShakeDown said:


> Finishing 2017 strong with this one...love it!


On that note, as yet another year is almost in our rear view mirror, I want to take this opportunity to Thank all the OGF staff and administration for yet another year of hard work and dedication. The hours of your donated time and labor that often goes un-noticed by many has made this site a very enjoyable site to belong to.
Thank You...and Merry Christmas/Happy New Year to you all!

How's that Flathead? 

PS. I am looking forward to another wonderful year here at OGF.
Reading,learning,enjoying and trying my best to pass on what little I can contribute.

Does anyone out there have any suggestions for improving my casting techniques:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2070257593116072


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

PS. I am looking for to another wonderful year here on OGF

Does anyone out there have any suggestions for improving my casting 
[/QUOTE]

Yeah, me too!
Keep your spool FULL for more distance!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah man that baby q is amazing. Haven't touched my Coleman tailgate since!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> PS. I am looking for to another wonderful year here on OGF
> 
> Does anyone out there have any suggestions for improving my casting


Yeah, me too!
Keep your spool FULL for more distance![/QUOTE]

Okay...thanks for the tip!
Wasn't sure if I should have a bit more hip action in the cast or not.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Will do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking your wrists are a little too limp but whatever floats your boat so to speak...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Feel like Uncle Timbo has been here on this thread


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Will do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For most guys I would suggest a stiffer rod for more distance but I think you already have..........


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm thinking your wrists are a little too limp but whatever floats your boat so to speak...


Okay thanks! 
Note to self...keep full spool and stiffen wrists up. 



Snakecharmer said:


> For most guys I would suggest a stiffer rod for more distance but I think you already have..........


To date, thankfully have not had an issue. Rod is Heavy action and plenty stiff.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

You all think OGF is funny place to play. OGF use to be a great place to share, Now even the MOD's have given up. This thread is a great example. Nothing hijacked here. OGF is imploding from what it use to be. And it's all because of $$$. Amazing how people forget how this site started out. You all can bash me all you want. But when the ship sinks it.... Bash away...LOL


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

RedJada said:


> You all think OGF is funny place to play. OGF use to be a great place to share, Now even the MOD's have given up. This thread is a great example. Nothing hijacked here. OGF is imploding from what it use to be. And it's all because of $$$. Amazing how people forget how this site started out. You all can bash me all you want. But when the ship sinks it.... Bash away...LOL


I take it that you did not get your OGF hat?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> For most guys I would suggest a stiffer rod for more distance but I think you already have..........


have to wait for that package from Canada Border


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

So...with respect Redjada....which is it?

Are the Mods doing their jobs and deleting posts that conform to TOS, don't conform to TOS, just deleting them cause they have nothing better to do?

Or have they just 'given up' as you stated?
Note: if they have given up, seems to me this untimely thread(during the holiday season)wouldn't even exist because the Mods wouldn't be doing their jobs deleting any posts.

Also, could you please explain what you mean about 'OGF imploding from what it used to be due to $$$' ?
Is there a secret get rich quick scheme going on here?
Are OGF members having to start paying to be members here?

IMO, even if there was/is some validity to what you're saying, it's really sad that this whole thread and your accusations towards OGF have been brought up at this time of the year during the holidays.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

How about them Browns?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> How about them Browns?


Oh my goodness...this thread is going from bad to worse.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Oh my goodness...this thread is going from bad to worse.


In before the mods delete your post.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I met redjada thru OGF, we went to olcott fishing. I consider him my friend, we haven't talked in a while, but Attacking him isn't cool.. I also have met several mods and also consider them my friends.. I've fished with Lundy, met Rodney and was just 1/4 pound behind Steve(yea that didn't smell well) in the hawg fest and the food line. I've also met and fished with several members I now call my friend. My point is we are all here for one reason.. we love fishing and to share our fish stories.. C.J. I'm sure the deletion isn't anything personal


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> In before the mods delete your post.


They may well delete post since I'm not paying any $ to post enabling them to become rich.

Or they may delete it cause it conforms to TOS and they have nothing better to do and just feel like it.

Or they may delete it cause it doesn't conform to TOS.

Or they may delete it because they have given up and just delete everything so they don't have to read different posts to decipher whether they need deleted or not.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I met redjada thru OGF, we went to olcott fishing. I consider him my friend, we haven't talked in a while, but Attacking him isn't cool.. I also have met several mods and also consider them my friends.. I've fished with Lundy, met Rodney and was just 1/4 pound behind Steve in the hawg fest and the food line. I've also met and fished with several members I now call my friend. My point is we are all here for one reason.. we love fishing and to share our fish stories.. C.J. I'm sure the deletion isn't anything personal


EZ, my comments weren't meant as an attack on Redjada or anyone else.
They were made merely to try and lighten the mood up a bit and to make the point that IMO, this isn't the most opportune time of year to be bringing all this up or to make accusation towards OGF staff.
Don't you think it would be more appropriate to bring whatever grievances we may have with OGF as a whole, the staff, or what we feel is negatively happening on OGF up after the holidays?
Again, just my opinion(which is worth what was paid for it) but there's a time and place for everything...and now just isn't the time.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> EZ, my comments weren't meant as an attack on Redjada


Then they weren't taken as..


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ezbite said:


> I met redjada thru OGF, we went to olcott fishing. I consider him my friend, we haven't talked in a while, but Attacking him isn't cool.. I also have met several mods and also consider them my friends.. I've fished with Lundy, met Rodney and was just 1/4 pound behind Steve in the hawg fest and the food line. I've also met and fished with several members I now call my friend. My point is we are all here for one reason.. we love fishing and to share our fish stories.. C.J. I'm sure the deletion isn't anything personal


Possibly the only post on this thread that is worth anything.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> Then they weren't taken as..






crappiedude said:


> Possibly the only post on this thread that is worth anything.


Agree!

But crappiedude, please watch my casting form in post #21 and see if you can give me some pointers.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Still watching and still entertained 

All I gotta say is, get it in before the fiscal year ends Dec. 31 11:59 Jada


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Funny , I have been on here 7 years or so and only had 1 post removed..I probably deserved it. Then again , I'm sure some have been removed under the double secret probation act and I just haven't noticed. All in All good job mods! Now if we could just get rid of that lazy 8.....


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have been on here 7 years or so and only had 1 post removed..


Then you either aren't trying hard enough or you need to post more.
Some guys can do that good every week.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I wonder with the record crop of walleyes on Erie if they will let us use 3 rods next year?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> I wonder with the record crop of walleyes on Erie if they will let us use 3 rods next year?


Wasn't that already pushed through and approved? 

There was an organized effort by one guy that was going to make that happen I thought.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Wasn't that already pushed through and approved?
> 
> There was an organized effort by one guy that was going to make that happen I thought.


I don't know....that's why I asked. Just trying to keep this thread on track.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I remember my removed post.. had to do with my best friend capt George uhl lll.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I remember my removed post.. had to do with my best friend capt George uhl lll.


Don't remember seeing that one.........


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Oh yes.. me donkey and George fishing during a lightning storm.. good times good times..lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Oh yes.. me donkey and George fishing during a lightning storm.. good times good times..lol


Keep in mine, George was at this time an active officer in the coast guard and there was never a threat to the 3 of us on the boat..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Keep in mind, George was at this time an active officer in the coast guard and there was never a threat


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Qqqqq


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks like EZ fell asleep at the keyboard.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Wasn't sure how to delet my post.. someday we will meet and you will bow to the king.. lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Wasn't sure how to delet my post..


You don't need to know, obviously we take care of that for you


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Regarding the OP’s original question. Given the large membership and volume of daily posts, I believe it would be very difficult for a small group of volunteers to both moderate and then explain every decision they make during a given week, which most certainly leads to rebuttal by the offending member. Based on my experience here, it is generally obvious what the offense was and is easily researched by reviewing TOS. The moderators take their responsibility very serious and do a great job of keeping this site a family friendly place to share a common passion. I personally have the utmost respect for the job they do and am thankful for the free resource.

Merry Christmas and happy New Year to all. Respectfully, Scott Conner


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

When you factor in how many posts this site sees in a day, the ratio of nukes is super low...and by far most of our moderation is in the marketplace


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

KaGee said:


> Looks like EZ fell asleep at the keyboard.


 More like spilled his drink on the keyboard.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I remember my removed post.. had to do with my best friend capt George uhl lll.


I still have that pics someone posted of George riding that walleye like he was bull riding...fun times.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lundy said:


> You don't need to know, obviously we take care of that for you


Yup!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Interesting to note that the Marketplace is where the Mods say that the highest percentage of deleted posts come from. I would have thought that with the wide range of threads available here that other the areas would have caused more work for them. I'm thankful for everyone's dedication & participation that's involved with this forum. There's really not much negativity when one considers the volume of 'good stuff' that's available to read & learn from in the wide variety of topics. I've met 4 or 5 guys here in person & spoke with another 8 or 10 by phone in the past year......all positive experiences. The gear I've purchased through the Marketplace has all been nice equipment & the transactions went smoothly with the sellers. I check in daily just to look around the site & break up my day. I've heard about the old days on here but what I experience daily has been informative & entertaining. Hope everyone enjoys their holiday season & I look forward to meeting more of the members here in 2018. That's all for now.....got to give Blue Dolphin a call re: some Smooth Moves seat bases that I need to pick up. Happy Holidays !! Mike


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

IMO, for the most part, things run very smoothly here. Though, through the years I've seen people get badgered to the point that they leave. Maybe they are breaking TOS. I don't know. I just know they are good dudes and got ran off. 

Also, it was just posted in this thread by SD that the volume of deletes is low. Ok, so why no explanation? I always found that a little annoying. At the end of the day, it's not a first world problem. I live with it as is.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Interesting to note that the Marketplace is where the Mods say that the highest percentage of deleted posts come from. I would have thought that with the wide range of threads available here that other the areas would have caused more work for them. I'm thankful for everyone's dedication & participation that's involved with this forum. There's really not much negativity when one considers the volume of 'good stuff' that's available to read & learn from in the wide variety of topics. I've met 4 or 5 guys here in person & spoke with another 8 or 10 by phone in the past year......all positive experiences. The gear I've purchased through the Marketplace has all been nice equipment & the transactions went smoothly with the sellers. I check in daily just to look around the site & break up my day. I've heard about the old days on here but what I experience daily has been informative & entertaining. Hope everyone enjoys their holiday season & I look forward to meeting more of the members here in 2018. That's all for now.....got to give Blue Dolphin a call re: some Smooth Moves seat bases that I need to pick up. Happy Holidays !! Mike


Great reply.. I too feel this way(except for the zart crap, think I was going to buy those too.lol). This is still a good site, cant say I love everyone, but that's why we have the blocked list (and bobk is close to joining it). Haha


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> More like spilled his drink on the keyboard.





ezbite said:


> Great reply.. I too feel this way(except for the zart crap, think I was going to buy those too.lol). This is still a good site, cant say I love everyone, but that's why we have the blocked list (and bobk is close to joining it). Haha



You guys crack me up!!!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, Gary is going to get some more of my $$'s in 2018. I want to spend a day with him on Lake Erie & plan to take my wife as well. I don't have much experience with some of the trick walleye trolling gear & want to learn from someone that's knowledgeable. We plan to make several trips up to the western basin next year to fish on the big lake. Mike


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

This thread = 9 degrees outside

.....all is right with the world....


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

hardwaterfan said:


> This thread = 9 degrees outside
> 
> .....all is right with the world....


And you're not on the water fishing right now?


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> Great reply.. I too feel this way(except for the zart crap, think I was going to buy those too.lol). This is still a good site, cant say I love everyone, but that's why we have the blocked list (and bobk is close to joining it). Haha


Wait, we have a block option?
If I blocked people I wouldn't be here near as often!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Just to clarify, I also wanted to buy those smooth moves.. but you beat me too it. I have nothing against Gary and consider him a friend.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey EZ, just talked to bobk. He said all those dots and g's you did happened when you passed out and your head was laying on the keyboard.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Hey EZ, just talked to bobk. He said all those dots and g's you did happened when you passed out and your head was laying on the keyboard.


-("":--(


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lundy said:


> You don't need to know, obviously we take care of that for you


This one gave me a good chuckle...actually, more like a good laugh!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> I still have that pics someone posted of George riding that walleye like he was bull riding...fun times.


You mean this..lol.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ezbite said:


> You mean this..lol.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hook N Book said:


> This one gave me a good chuckle...actually, more like a good laugh!


Hey Hook, what's the latest scuttle butt from Cinnci about Marvin Lewis leaving the Bengals?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

G.lock said:


> Wait, we have a block option?
> If I blocked people I wouldn't be here near as often!


To be clear, a block only applies to personal interactions...email, conversations and the like.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We don't give explanations unless it's something that we feel either isn't very obvious or needs addressing. When you look at the volume of posts and users compared to 7 staff, a lot of times we don't have the time to issue an explanation...were too busy looking at other threads.

Our rules are easy to find (remember everyone who signed up agreed to them, whether they chose to read them or not) so we don't feel that we should have to address every rule everytime. Marketplace stuff is painfully obvious considering we have rules stickied at the top. We shouldn't have to explain locking a post due to bumps when it's clearly written out.

Keep in mind, we do a lot more than just moderate posts and everything is time consuming. Account/password issues, answering emails to our general box, troubleshooting site glitches, and pretty much addressing anything that comes our way. We'd rather prioritize our time with helping guys out and general site issues than spending it addressing rules that we assume everyone knows already


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

This is a good thread, went a bit goofy for a second, but came back to be informative


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> We don't give explanations unless it's something that we feel either isn't very obvious or needs addressing. When you look at the volume of posts and users compared to 7 staff, a lot of times we don't have the time to issue an explanation...were too busy looking at other threads.
> 
> Our rules are easy to find (remember everyone who signed up agreed to them, whether they chose to read them or not) so we don't feel that we should have to address every rule everytime. Marketplace stuff is painfully obvious considering we have rules stickied at the top. We shouldn't have to explain locking a post due to bumps when it's clearly written out.
> 
> Keep in mind, we do a lot more than just moderate posts and everything is time consuming. Account/password issues, answering emails to our general box, troubleshooting site glitches, and pretty much addressing anything that comes our way. We'd rather prioritize our time with helping guys out and general site issues than spending it addressing rules that we assume everyone knows already


We are due for another round of OGF hats to go on sale. It's been awhile.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll get on ruminator! He's the merch dude


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> I'll get on ruminator! He's the merch dude


Thanks. Maybe set up a poll to see what the majority wants before making a run.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> We are due for another round of OGF hats to go on sale. It's been awhile.


I lost my one and only OGF hat last month tooling down West Branch. It was so old and used it was a faded baby blue color rather than the dark blue it originally was. Those things sink fast!
Probably by design.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hook N Book said:


> To be clear, a block only applies to personal interactions...email, conversations and the like.


But i blocked Fastwater and he still calls me


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> But i blocked Fastwater and he still calls me


...and you love it!

Matters of fact, you need to start answering your phone more often.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> But i blocked Fastwater and he still calls me


Well, If it's that serious, you have the same option on your cell phone. Or you could get a restraining order for harassment. LOL


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

This thread is a good read! Humanizes a web site! Good to here the mods side of the story.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hook N Book said:


> Well, If it's that serious, you have the same option on your cell phone. Or you could get a restraining order for harassment. LOL


Hmmmm restraining order.....thx


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hmmmm restraining order.....thx


You won't do that cause you like being close enough to me to watch me cast.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ratio of Nukes? Huh? we talking about North Korea now?


----------

